# Pollack im Zwiebelbett



## Honeyball (30. August 2004)

Zutaten (für 4 Personen):
ca. 800g Pollackfilet (am besten selbstgefangen  )
4 rote Zwiebeln, 2-3 Tomaten
2 Gemüsezwiebeln oder 3 normale Zwiebeln
Frühlingszwiebeln, Petersilie, Gewürze (fertige Würzmischung, oder Salz, Pfeffer, Curry, roten Paprika, je nach Geschmack)
Öl, Butter, Alufolie

Zubereitung:
- Alufolie so vorbereiten, dass ein Filet darin eingewickelt werden kann
- Alufolie in der Mitte ausreichend mit Öl einfetten
- in feine Scheiben geschnittene Zwiebeln darauf mittig in Fischfiletform und -größe auslegen
- Fischfilet von beiden Seiten nicht zu stark würzen und auf das Zwiebelbett legen
- zuerst mit Butterflöckchen, dann mit Tomatenscheiben und roten Zwiebelscheiben bedecken
- geschnittene Frühlingszwiebeln und etwas Petersilie darüber streuen
- die überstehenden Ränder der Alufolie zuerst an den Längs- dann an den Kopfseiten zufalten
- Alutaschen mit dem fertigen Filet auf ein Backblech legen (Naht nach oben)
- in der mittleren Schiene bei 150 Grad ca. 15-25 Minuten backen

Als Beilage empfehle ich Salz- oder Pellkartoffeln.
Dazu noch einen gekühlten trockenen Chardonnay oder einen ebenfalls gekühlten trockenen Rosé aus dem Roussillon oder der Provence. 
Ein leckeres frisches Pils tut es aber auch   

Pollack eignet sich für diese Zubereitung besser als Dorsch oder Köhler, weil er etwas "saftiger" ist. Wer möchte, kann die in den Folientaschen aufgefangene Flüssigkeit in einen Topf geben, mit 1-2 Teelöffeln Senf und einem Schuss Weißwein verrühren und leicht angedickt zu den Filets reichen.


----------



## chippog (2. September 2004)

*AW: Pollack im Zwiebelbett*

pollack "saftiger"? verstehe ich nicht. die die ich fange sind immer ziemlich trocken. auf der anderen seite scheint mir dein rezept gerade für trockenen fisch gut geeignet zu sein. der nächste pollack wird a la honeyball zubereitet! chippog


----------



## Honeyball (3. September 2004)

*AW: Pollack im Zwiebelbett*

Na ja, chippog,
wir haben zwischendurch mal das gleiche mit unseren Köhlerfilets versucht. Die waren aber trockener als der Pollack jetzt. (Deshalb haben wir die auch mit frischem Pils runtergespült, während es zum Pollack den Rosé gab  )
Wenn ich Pollack und Köhler einfach so nebeneinander paniert in der Pfanne habe, fallen wir die Pollackfilets schon auseinander, während der Köhler noch am Stück ist.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass die Köhler alle kleiner waren als die jetzt verarbeiteten Pollackfilets.


----------

